# Hops & History Channel



## Tom (Mar 29, 2010)

Ck out Hops on TV

HOPS DIRECT ON THE HISTORY CHANNEL
"FOOD TECH" 

Bobby Bognar from the "FOOD TECH" is traveling America to deconstruct our favorite meals and reveal the history of how our favorite meals came together. The Puterbaugh Farms was picked to represent "Hot Dog's & Beer" segment for the show breaking down the favorite meal of many ballparks. Join us as we celebrate the food & brewing industries of our country on the "FOOD TECH" show that will be focusing on Puterbaugh Farm for it's great history of growing hops!
We are super excited for you to learn more about the great history of hops and our farm! The "Hot Dog's & Beer" segment will be shown Thursday April 1rst on the History Channel 9 EST. Check out the Puterbaugh Farm at: www.history.com.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 29, 2010)

aw dang  gonna be in DC that night, hopfully itll be on again. sounds interesting.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

Ck out the url (its short)

http://www.history.com/videos/hops-yard#hops-yard


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Tom, enjoyed that. too bad they didnt have much mre on it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2010)

Basic Brewing Video had a GREAT podcast last fall. I would strongly suggest to subscribe to this thru ITunes.

http://c1.libsyn.com/media/18257/bbv09-21-09madness.mp4?nvb=20100404112735&nva=20100405113735&t=031dc0ec55de3683f20c3


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont do any of that Itunes stuff.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe U should it's FREE. U should ck out basic brewing podcast or go to www.basicbrewing.com


----------

